# Putting a face to a name



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope everyone is well,

I was cleaning up the house recently when I found a photo of myself taken about 3 years 
ago. During the photo I was in a phase where I was completely Dp/Dr free, I was coaxed 
into the photo as a relative requested a photo/portrait of me to place next to my other 
cousins! Good times hey, well I thought I'd share so I am not just another user handle 
without a face!

-Matthew


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Very handsome, sir


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

snowcat3030 said:


> Hope everyone is well,
> 
> I was cleaning up the house recently when I found a photo of myself taken about 3 years
> ago. During the photo I was in a phase where I was completely Dp/Dr free, I was coaxed
> ...


Where did you get my photo from?


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Very handsome, sir


shucks! Why thanks madam









Philos: Was that a compliment??!


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah snowcat, you look radical (sorry, I was a big teenage mutant ninja turtles fan as a little kid)! But seriously, after talking to you in chat, you're such a cool guy, and you look pretty awesome too! Very handsome! You should photoshop that and put a shotgun in your hands or something and demons in the background and then you will look a lot like Dean from Supernatural!







Lex


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

snowcat3030 said:


> shucks! Why thanks madam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi snowcat,

OK I'll admit it! That's your photo ( I didn't think I'd get away with it....), and yes, big compliment! Very handsome indeed!! Take care.

Philos


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lex, I loved the TMNT's a little bit too much too! YOU are an awesome chick and it was a pleasure chatting to you. Thanks for the compliment, I have had self esteem issues with the Anxiety and OCD and you helped that a fair bit *blush*..

Philos, Thanks for that! It is time to chuck up your pics too bro!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to say, solely judging you by your screen name made me imagine you were an older woman with graying hair.lol!! Talk about not judging a book... Anyway, yes, I agree with hanniballexter!


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> I have to say, solely judging you by your screen name made me imagine you were an older woman with graying hair.lol!! Talk about not judging a book... Anyway, yes, I agree with hanniballexter!


Nope, I am 28. This is what I looked like at 27 (a year and a half ago, I basically look the same):










People actually think I am younger than my age (playing with lego doesn't help!), but yeah, that's happened before... people assume I am older than I am (online) or that I am male (because of the screen name).

Lex

Cowabunga dude! (Leonardo was always my fave!)


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol, I was referring to snowcat! And I knew you were a woman cuz I've seen ur pics before, youre beautiful! And yes, look much younger than you are, but so do I so..mehh..


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

hanniballexster said:


> Nope, I am 28. This is what I looked like at 27 (a year and a half ago, I basically look the same):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?! I thought you are a male all this time! lol Good to know


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Deleted by me.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

hanniballexster said:


> Nope, I am 28. This is what I looked like at 27 (a year and a half ago, I basically look the same):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that in your hand, Alex?


----------

